# Poco Quarter Horse Bloodlines, good or bad?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know much about performance bloodlines (though I though Poco was a good one for that?) but regarding HERDA, it's only an issue if the horse has inherited the gene. One copy if the gene makes them a carrier- they aren't affected but if bred to another carrier they have a chance of producing an affected foal with two copies of the gene. 

I'd get her tested to see if she is a carrier (she would be showing symptoms by now if she were affected)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep, like Verona said the thing to worry about is HERDA. It's not a bad bloodline by any means, it's the disease that HERDA positive horses carry that is bad. If you know if her parents are both negative then you know she is too, however if you don't know and or can't find out you can always just get her tested. I think it's like $25 or something through pet genetics. 

My own mare is a poco bueno great granddaughter bottom side, I've no idea if her grand dam was ever tested and if she was positive, or if her daughter (my mares dam) was. However my mare is now 25 so at this point I'm preeeeeeettty positive she'd have had symptoms if she was going to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Talk about heavy Poco Bueno breeding. She's about 30% PB. There is only one line in her pedigree that does not have PB. Definitely test her so you know if she's a carrier (highly probably just by the odds) and who is she bred to and what's his status? I would want to know now what I'm up against instead of waiting.


----------

